# Modifying a Powerpivot Query



## david0044

Good morning,
  I am trying to modify an existing query in powerpivot (it seems like I always forget that one important field), but I can't find a way to modify the existing query-only create a new one based upon an existing connection.
  If I click on existing connections (design tab) and find the correct connection, open it and choose write a query, it only allows a new query to be created-not a modification of the existing (if I try to reuse the original name, I get a "friendly name error").
  Is it possible to modify a query, so I don't have to re-create all my relationships, measures, etc...?  And if so, any help on how would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## mrhopko

Hi

Try selecting the table in the powerpivot window and then click 'Table Properties'. From here you should be able to see the SQL query.

I hope that works


----------



## david0044

mrhopko:  That was exactly it-I was trying to make it way harder than it had to be. Thanks for your help today!


----------



## deftonez89

When you click on Table Properties did you ever have the Edit Properties dialog box freeze every single time?  No matter what I do, after I click on the Table Properties tab the Edit Properties dialog box is displayed, but when you click on the Design button it immediately says the program is not responding.  Has anyone ever experienced that?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## celtiberian

I have the same issue, but I'm unable to open the "query editor". I can open the "Table Properties", but the drop down button to switch from "table view" is gray and don't respond.

I've used UNION commands in the past without any issue. Now I just can't view or edit any query thats behind my tables in my powerpivot.

Do you guys know any solution?


----------



## celtiberian

I've even installed power query but it didn't solved the problem. I'm still unable to edit the query behind my existing powerpivot tables.


----------



## celtiberian

Here is what I'm trying to do: http://blog.contextures.com/archives/2010/09/06/powerpivot-from-identical-excel-files/

But I just can't open the query editor on that "switch to" button.


----------



## scottsen

Honestly just sounds like you are running into a bug   And not one I am familiar with -- as I have updated many a query.   You can go back to cute ui design via on the queries once you edit the sql text... but I don't recall ever not being able to edit the query.


----------



## celtiberian

scottsen said:


> Honestly just sounds like you are running into a bug   And not one I am familiar with -- as I have updated many a query.   You can go back to cute ui design via on the queries once you edit the sql text... but I don't recall ever not being able to edit the query.



=(

Anybody else have an answer?


----------



## beansteam

celtiberian said:


> =(
> 
> Anybody else have an answer?



Did you try clicking the "Design" button at the bottom left of the window?


----------



## david0044

Good morning,
  I am trying to modify an existing query in powerpivot (it seems like I always forget that one important field), but I can't find a way to modify the existing query-only create a new one based upon an existing connection.
  If I click on existing connections (design tab) and find the correct connection, open it and choose write a query, it only allows a new query to be created-not a modification of the existing (if I try to reuse the original name, I get a "friendly name error").
  Is it possible to modify a query, so I don't have to re-create all my relationships, measures, etc...?  And if so, any help on how would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## tallan

This is a known bug with the Excel/Power Pivot team at Microsoft. It was on their list of fixes 6 months ago.

Tom
PowerPivotPro - Transforming your Business with Power Pivot and Power BI


----------

